# Ford 6610 Adding a Second Rear Remote



## Ron S (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a 1983 Ford 6610 with one rear remote. My loader uses the remote. I run a wood splitter and have to disconnect the loader to run the splitter which can be a pain if I want to move the tractor. Is there a way I can add a Power Beyond like the JD's?

Thanks,


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

10 series should be a closed center load sense valve. Easiest way is buy a factory 2 spool 10 series CCLS remote valve and switch yours out.

Or you can feed a diverter valve from your factory valve and use it to select where the hydraulic oil is going.

Or you can T into the pressure line and add another CCLS valve, you will need a return line to the sump, and add a shuttle T to the load sense line.

I suspect you will find these options get pricey.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Or I'm assuming your single rear remote valve is feeding an open center 2 spool valve for the loader? Then you snap the remote lever into detent or tie it open?

If so you could get a 3 spool valve for the loader and use one of those spools for your splitter.


----------



## Ron S (Oct 23, 2010)

I do have a 3 spool valve, just didn't know I could tie the lever open, I thought it would only give me flow one way.

Thanks,


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

prolly the least expensive way to solve your problem will be to get a selector/splitter valve to go beyond your single spool remote.


----------

